# Express entry to prince edward island



## ajaymathewp (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi there ,

We are a family of five husband wife and three kids, we have a score of 365 and are looking at Prince Edward Island , PNP , the place matches our requirements and aspirations , and we are not looking at PNP as a pathway to enter canada, we would want to live there permanently.There are other provinces that actually fit our bill as far as paperwork is concerned but we are not interested in setlling there for 3 years and again moving to Prince Edward Island.

We are from a construction business background and have been successfully running our company in India.

I would appreciate advice on :

1) We are actually looking at running a business in PEI, Canada but are applying under the federal skilled worker express entry program how would our file be considered , we have tried to explain this in our settlement plan. 

2)We are not looking at business impact category since our working capital funds get locked up with the province , we actually have more than 4 times the funds required but since its locked up in real estate , liquidity is a problem, We do not want to over commit and under perform. 

3)How good are our chances of getting PR and how long does it take to know if we have been accepted or rejected, we are concerned about our kids french immersion program that is this schooling year.

4) I was not able to find anyone from PEI who i could connect with 

5) my consultant is also not able to throw light on this as is it a rare case 

I would highly appreciate any views and suggestions

Thanks for taking time to read.

Warm Regards
Ajay Mathew


----------

